# Porn films with joke Hollywood film titles



## S-A (Oct 4, 2009)

Edward Penis hands 

can anyone beat this?


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 4, 2009)

S-A said:


> Edward Penis hands
> 
> can anyone beat this?



Schindler's Fist.

Not in the best of taste, methinks.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 4, 2009)

White men cant hump

Porn on the 4th July


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

Girl with the pearl necklace.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2009)

lord of the ringpiece


----------



## clicker (Oct 4, 2009)

Dose Encounters of The Third Kind.....a morality tale.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 4, 2009)

shaving ryan's privates


----------



## clicker (Oct 4, 2009)

7 Rides for 7 mothers.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 4, 2009)

Grand Theft Anal 3


----------



## S-A (Oct 4, 2009)

A clockwork orgy


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

big knobs and womb sticks

Shaving Ryans Privates


----------



## S-A (Oct 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> big knobs and womb sticks
> 
> i think we have a winner


----------



## albionism (Oct 4, 2009)

Poltergash


----------



## albionism (Oct 4, 2009)

Wankingstein


----------



## lilli (Oct 4, 2009)

Titty Slickers 2: The Search for the Gold Curlies
Raiders of the Lost Arse
Drive This Miss Daisy
When Harry ate Sally
Pulp Friction
The Rodfather

hehehehehe


----------



## Pugwall7 (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad he ate her (gladiator)


----------



## Santino (Oct 4, 2009)

Star Whores: Attack of the Clunge


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 4, 2009)

Buttman and Throbbin'


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 4, 2009)

No Cunt for Old Men

The Penis-ist (the pianist ..)

You've Got Male

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (?  ) 

Romancing the Bone

ummmm....


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 4, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Minge
Lock, Cock and Two Smoking Barrels
The Day the Earth Stood Stiff


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

Dicksticks 9


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 4, 2009)

The Mighty Fucks


----------



## Athos (Oct 4, 2009)

A trilogy:

Star Whores
The Empire Sucks Crack
Return of the Jap's Eye


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

cumface

kit/off

A cock n lips now


----------



## Athos (Oct 4, 2009)

Throbbin' Hood


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 4, 2009)

Willie Wanker and the Fudge Packing Factory


----------



## keybored (Oct 4, 2009)

Analize This


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 4, 2009)

ET - Extra Testicles.

Casabangher

A Minge too Far. 

Three Willy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2009)

Men In Black Men


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> Star Whores: Attack of the* Clunge*


I don't want to know what that word means. And yet I do. Thankfully safe search will protect me from anything that might damage my poor mind if i go google for it...


----------



## albionism (Oct 4, 2009)

Eat The Parents


----------



## albionism (Oct 4, 2009)

Plop Friction


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 4, 2009)

Peeing (on) John Malkovich.


----------



## Casidhe (Oct 4, 2009)

Lassie Cum (moan)
Eat the Fuckers ...or Meat the Fuckers
500 Days of Bum Her
Clitizen Kane


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 4, 2009)

Enema of the State


----------



## nightowl (Oct 4, 2009)

saw a programme on ron jeremy once in which he was starring in a legal comedy called Ally McFeel


----------



## Mungy (Oct 4, 2009)

Titan Dick - something on earth could cum between them


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 4, 2009)

District 69


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 4, 2009)

Privates of the Caribbean:  the search for the black pearl.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2009)

Let the big dick in


----------



## Dan U (Oct 4, 2009)

Gorrillas in the ass


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 4, 2009)

The Big Lebonksi. 

Austin Powers, the spies who dped me. 

Watersports Down.


----------



## Voley (Oct 4, 2009)

Rambone
The Long Good Fuckday
The Wizard Of Ass
Donnie Dicko
All That Jizz


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 4, 2009)

star trek: the next penetration


----------



## 8den (Oct 4, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Grand Theft Anal 3



Googling that got me this blurb



> Join the joyride and get your motor revving! Journey deep inside the colon-canals of 6 anal addicts as they steal the spotlight with their adorable asses. No stock pussy penetrations here ... we put the pedal to the metal and head straight for their suped-up sphincters. These high-octane whores are built to perform and we're testing their limits in every rectal-wrecking scene. Watch as we set the pace with over 2 hours of high performance posterior poundings and poop-chute piercings, guaranteed to get your pulse redlining. Fast, furious, and straight for the beloved asshole!



Thats incredibly unsexy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2009)

Jurassic Pork


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 4, 2009)

Crotchmen

"I'm disappointed in you, Adrian. Very disappointed. Re-assembling myself with a big blue nob was the first trick I learned as Dr Manhattan"


----------



## sim667 (Oct 4, 2009)

shaving ryan's privates.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2009)

My Own Privates I Do Holes


----------



## stereotypical (Oct 4, 2009)

Everybody does Raymond

Not based on a Hollywood film title but worthy of a mention.


----------



## subversplat (Oct 4, 2009)

I downloaded a real one the other month: The Texas Vibrator Massacre.

It's surprisingly good


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 4, 2009)

Can we do themes?  I'm going for Tom Cruise.

Missionary Impossible
Whore of the Worlds
Minor (Reported)
Lain Man
Top Cum
Legs Wide Shut
Phew Bad Men


----------



## albionism (Oct 5, 2009)

Everybody Plates Chris


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 5, 2009)

Have we had Womb Raider?
Raiders of the Lost Fuck?

*goes to bed*


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 5, 2009)

cock raider


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 5, 2009)

S-A said:


> Edward Penis hands
> 
> can anyone beat this?




I can.  I actually _have_ penis hands.  It's generally a curse, but when it's not, it's really not.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Oct 5, 2009)

Dr Screw - a soft porn spoof of the Eccleston Dr Who.

Shagging his way across space and time in a time-travelling portaloo called the _Turdis_. 

Used to be a trailer on www.drscrew.com, but the sites gone now...


----------



## HAPPY CHEF (Oct 5, 2009)

Hannah does her sisters.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 5, 2009)

the scat from outer space


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2015)

Night of the Giving Head


----------

